# How NOT to make Guac (Graphic image).



## Zwiefel (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 10, 2015)

pinch grip


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2015)

oh boy.

i did something similar. opening oysters. i had a brain-fart. put the oyster knife down..picked up a paring by mistake. the ER doc sent me to a buddy that owned an oyster bar for a lesson. hahha.

it was pretty epic.


----------



## daveb (Apr 10, 2015)

Pit 1. Palm 0.


----------



## James (Apr 10, 2015)

Serrated, yikes!


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 10, 2015)

For real?


----------



## chinacats (Apr 10, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> For real?



Can't be...avocado would be brown as **** by the time you got to the hospital...but great pic nonetheless


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 10, 2015)

Good for 4/1


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Can't be...avocado would be brown as **** by the time you got to the hospital...but great pic nonetheless



maybe he squirted some lime juice on it? :d

i think the side that retains the pit stays green longer. an elderly Mexican lady told me once to leave a pit or two in the guacamole to help it stay green longer. i dont know if it helps, but i do it to honor her. she told me this when i was six years old or so..it stuck in my brain,


----------



## Asteger (Apr 10, 2015)

Advocado? Oh, Danny, next time just stick to Indian food.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 10, 2015)

Asteger said:


> Advocado? Oh, Danny, next time just stick to Indian food.



Do you really think I own a knife like that? and that I'd use it for pitting an avocado? then post a photo of myself with said knife to THIS place?


----------



## Admin (Apr 10, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> View attachment 27055



So you're a full time righty now huh?


----------



## ecchef (Apr 10, 2015)

When I was still an apprentice, I saw Chef do something similar while coring half a fennel bulb. Upwards of 20 stitches if I recall correctly.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 10, 2015)

Austin said:


> So you're a full time righty now huh?



might explain the lack of co-ordination, eh?


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2015)

Avocados are evil. 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 10, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> Avocados are evil.
> 
> Stefan



Nah.....but idiots......


----------



## Asteger (Apr 11, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Do you really think I own a knife like that? and that I'd use it for pitting an avocado? then post a photo of myself with said knife to THIS place?



Nah, but would be cool if you did though :knife:


----------



## _PixelNinja (Apr 11, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> maybe he squirted some lime juice on it? :d


Just the thought of how much that would sting. Uck!


----------



## Cashn (Apr 11, 2015)

Man the amount of force needed to go through your hand with a knife like that....


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

i see nothing wrong with avocado and Pizza sauce over a tortilla.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (Apr 27, 2015)

A doctor once told me that the most common kitchen knife accidents in E.R.s are from avocados


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 27, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> A doctor once told me that the most common kitchen knife accidents in E.R.s are from avocados



Not surprised, my coworker sliced her finger to the tendon when her knife slipped off the pit. Not fun. (Also, a bit of a technique/safety lesson . . .)


----------



## larrybard (Apr 27, 2015)

CaremeFraiche said:


> A doctor once told me that the most common kitchen knife accidents in E.R.s are from avocados



At least in NYC I believe it's from cutting bagels.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (Apr 27, 2015)

Indeed it maybe truer in L.A. especially considering the absence of decent bagels. The avocado is a tricky berry.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 29, 2015)

I have always taken seed out with edge of knife, knock on wood never been cut yet. A sharp edge without a lot of downward force will go in seed just enough to twist it out. Then swipe the seed on edge of trashcan comes off knife.

Problem is using too much downward force can split the seed sending knife into palm. Overkill without technique sends people to ER:knifed:


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 29, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> I have always taken seed out with edge of knife, knock on wood never been cut yet. A sharp edge without a lot of downward force will go in seed just enough to twist it out. Then swipe the seed on edge of trashcan comes off knife.
> 
> Problem is using too much downward force can split the seed sending knife into palm. Overkill without technique sends people to ER:knifed:



This is my goto video for showing people how to deal with avocados:

[video=youtube;dNJdJIwCF_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNJdJIwCF_Y[/video]

Ooops, I meant this one:

[video=youtube;yXXb-KdKI_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXXb-KdKI_U[/video]


----------

